# First ooth



## T (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi I ordered a chinese mantis ooth, what is the best way to ensure it hatches?Do I need a heat mat and what not?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2007)

No, shouldn't need heat mat if you keep it indoors, most places are at 70 degrees inside, cept my house, I try to keep it at 60 :!: :wink: make sure you mist it's house every other day, if it does not come on a stick, hot glue the unzippered looking end onto one and place it in your jar or whatever and u should be ok.


----------



## T (Apr 30, 2007)

> No, shouldn't need heat mat if you keep it indoors, most places are at 70 degrees inside, cept my house, I try to keep it at 60 :!: :wink: make sure you mist it's house every other day, if it does not come on a stick, hot glue the unzippered looking end onto one and place it in your jar or whatever and u should be ok.


Thanks.

The viv I have my adult african mantis in stays between 70-75 degrees.Should I keep it in a jar in the viv?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2007)

I really hate to appear stupid, but someone...yeah that's it! Someone else on this forum wants to know what a viv is? I thought it would be nice if u answered that :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's what I found on Google. Not sure if that's what a viv really is...


----------



## T (May 1, 2007)

Vivarium.

Its one of those exo terra ones, a bit fancy for a mantis but I got an ex display model for cheap.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info,,, there OGIGA now u know. LOL :wink:


----------



## dannyboy (May 1, 2007)

well what i know is that

vivariums are for reptiles like ya exo terras and ya perfectos,

then ya get ya aquariums for fish and etc\


----------



## T (May 1, 2007)

True but theres nothing to stop you keeping a mantis in a viv or an aquarium.

Anyhoo anyone else have hatching tips, it should come in the post tomorrow.Also would Chinese mantis fare ok outside in the UK?I plan on possibly keeping some in an enclosed area in my back garden.Its already exceptionatly warm here(I could bring them back in at night if I have to).


----------



## randyardvark (May 1, 2007)

that could be a bit of a hassle, they would be fine, but if some escape then our ecosystem could go down the pan (worse case scenario obv)

as for hacthing ooths... hang it (using needle and thread) in an upturned cricket tub so its taller than it is wide, or use a sweet jar or something spray once a week keep at 22-26 degreesish to lower the time waiting for it to hatch, and ensure there is ample ventilation to prevent mould and then just wait...

expect heavy losses and dont be put off buy them good luck

oh and keeping it in a jar in your other mantis enclosure is a marvelous idea


----------



## T (May 2, 2007)

Ahh ok I didnt think they could survive our winter(the ooths obviously).

Ok I got it today and I will hang it in a jar in my other mantis enclosure.Fingers cossed!!!


----------



## randyardvark (May 3, 2007)

you would be surprised  ooths are designed to withstand alot


----------

